# question for pendant makers



## great12b4ever (Jul 28, 2009)

Where are you guys buying your neklace cords for the pendants from? Also what length and diameter are you purchasing? Do you use the type that has the lobster claw clasp on them? Do you use the real leather? As you can tell, I have lots of questions about the cords. I do have some of the leather 2mm type with lobster claws that are 18" long but LOML thinks these are too short for a lot of women, especially after the pendant is looped or knotted on. Thanks for the help.

By the way the job search is continuing, no good news yet. I am busy in my shop trying to make a bunch of things for the upcoming fall craft shows, hoping to make a few bucks that way.


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 28, 2009)

It is available from michaels, hobby lobby, joanns etc....Size is a personal thing.  Some women like them more like chokers and others like to let them hang down.  My advice would be to have a few different lengths for the women to try.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 28, 2009)

Heck we bought a 350 foot roll of the stuff-----custom cut to fit even the biggest gals neck-----


----------



## hewunch (Jul 28, 2009)

I use rattail. I got a bunch of colors and I tie it so it can be adjusted


----------



## omb76 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm just getting started with pendants myself and placed an order last night at www.firemountaingems.com  they were recommended by a couple of ladies that I work with.  Prices seem pretty good.  I got some 2mm leather cord, lobster claw clasps, terminators for the end of the cord, etc.  I plan on making them about 22" long and add a short gold extender so that it can be adjusted to multiple lengths depending on what the customer likes.  I'll hopefully have my order this weekend and can post some pictures so you get a better visual.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 28, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> Heck we bought a 350 foot roll of the stuff-----custom cut to fit even the biggest gals neck-----



Yeah.. I think I dated her once..


----------



## broitblat (Jul 28, 2009)

I've mostly used waxed cotton, leather, and other soft cords and tied the top rather than using a clasp.  I think I've been running about 20-22" starting length.

  -Barry


----------



## RAdams (Jul 28, 2009)

wow. Don't i feel like a redneck. the only thing suitable i had on hand was some NEW black trotline braided cotton cord. This stuff is made to catch monster Oklahoma Catfish, so i am pretty sure it will hold up against a pendant! Plus a roll of it was like $3 for a few hundred feet. 

I highly suggest you melt the ends together as you cut it, or it will unravel.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 28, 2009)

RAdams said:


> wow. Don't i feel like a redneck. the only thing suitable i had on hand was some NEW black trotline braided cotton cord. This stuff is made to catch monster Oklahoma Catfish, so i am pretty sure it will hold up against a pendant! Plus a roll of it was like $3 for a few hundred feet.
> 
> I highly suggest you melt the ends together as you cut it, or it will unravel.[/quote]
> This is my new best friend!!:handshake: Classic for us Southern Brethren!!!:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 28, 2009)

What is this stuff?   We don't get monster catfish up here ..
. .mostly kitten fish, I think


----------



## great12b4ever (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for all of the information.  Dave, let me know how things look and work when you get your order in.  I also think I have found a source where I can buy the 3mm braided black leather cords with lobster claws already attached in 22" lengths for around $20.00 per hundred with free shipping.  If that pans out, I will let everyone know.

If it doesn't I will visit the Bass Pro Shop and follow Radams lead on the braided trotline string.  Too bad it needs to be "NEW."  I know where some "ripe smelling" ones are, and they would be free!


----------

